# Makita Rail System Router Compatibility



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I own a Makita 3612BR plunge router and would like to know if it is compatible with the Makita SP6000 K1 rail system. I know that the rail system has a router adapter but am unsure if the holder would fit my old plunge router.

The following is a video of the rail system and at 7:39 into the video they show the router adapter.

Makita SP6000K1 Plunge Saw & 1.4m Rail - YouTube


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In spite of being one of Makita's biggest fans I've never come across the rail system. I would be very surprised if the router adaptor didn't fit the 3612 which has been sold worlwide in huge numbers as has the 3600BR which takes the same edge guide with 12mm rods. By the way, that saw really is something, I'll bet that Porter Cable will, at this very moment be attempting to copy it without infringing patents! What a pity they haven't produced a router that compares with the variable speed version of the 3612! I'm now signing off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> In spite of being one of Makita's biggest fans I've never come across the rail system. I would be very surprised if the router adaptor didn't fit the 3612 which has been sold worlwide in huge numbers as has the 3600BR which takes the same edge guide with 12mm rods. By the way, that saw really is something, I'll bet that Porter Cable will, at this very moment be attempting to copy it without infringing patents! What a pity they haven't produced a router that compares with the variable speed version of the 3612! I'm now signing off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Perhaps with so many 3612's out there someone on this site has. I like the plunge saw but I would like them to make one with a deeper plunge capacity like the Festool TS 75 plunge cut saw. Makita plays the copycat role but perhaps they will get an engineering department rather than a reverse engineering department and then they can begin to innovate.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I would love to know the basis on which your remarks are based Marcel.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I would love to know the basis on which your remarks are based Marcel.


Festool invented the plunge saw and Makita copied it. Festool invented the rail system and Makita copied it. Festool invented their systainer system and lo and behold the Makita plunge saw comes in a systainer type case with Festool type clamps a Festool type rail, protractor, stops, bars to join rails together. The Makita rail has been made compatible to the Festool rail in order to steal customers from Festool. Reverse engineering and blatant copycat practices. Probably the high cost of the Festool products has to do with Research & Development which is quite costly. R&D groups cost heavily because it takes very talented, dedicated and innovative individuals to invent and bring new products to market and it also takes a forward thinking company culture to foster and encourage those practices. Makita does not have to expend the capital for R&D teams if all that they do is reverse engineer other companies innovations so overall costs are less for Makita. Makita is into evolution and not revolution. Please bear in mind that I have no ax to grind for I do not own any Festool tools and do own a Makita router and 8 1/4" circular saw.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> By the way, that saw really is something, I'll bet that Porter Cable will, at this very moment be attempting to copy it without infringing patents!


I doubt that very much, Harry. P-C are owned by B&D, who in turn also own deWalt, who make this. 



Marcel M said:


> Festool invented the plunge saw and Makita copied it. Festool invented the rail system and Makita copied it. Festool invented their systainer system and lo and behold the Makita plunge saw comes in a systainer type case with Festool type clamps a Festool type rail, protractor, stops, bars to join rails together. The Makita rail has been made compatible to the Festool rail in order to steal customers from Festool.


Hold on there, Marcel. The plunge saw idea isn't new - and didn't Holz-Her Mosquito plunge saws appear before Festool plunge saws? The Festool rail system certainly goes back to 1964, but I don't recall seeing a Festool (Festo) plunge saw until the 1980s - I believe the Holz-Her Mosquito appeared some ten years earlier and Elu were making a small one-hand plunge saw for sheet materials (the MH25) as early as 1960. In any case Hilti (plunge) saws have shared the same rail profile as Festool since the mid 1990s - whilst Elu (late 1980s) and Bosch (late 1990s) chose incompatible rail profiles meaning that back then you were locked-in to that manufacturer (at least for saws) for ever more unless you were willing to take a major financial hit and replace everything at the same time. "Standardisation" on the Festool rail profile by several makers means that my Festool saw will happily run on rails made by Hilti, Makita, Protool and Metabo as well as Festool (all of which interconnect - I have one Protool rail and one Makita rail as well as three Festool ones) and allows me in addition to purchase a new/replacement plunge saw in the future from Mafell, Bosch or deWalt (all of whose plunge saw products have their own rail systems but are double compatible with the Festool rail format) should I opt not to buy Festool again. That's the power of the free market economy at work - and as consumers we can all benefit from that! :dance3:

BTW the Systainer is actually made Tanos, a subsidiary of Festool's parent firm and has been/is used for tools by firms as diverse as Lamello, Metabo, deWalt and even (for a short time) Bosch. That Makita opted to buy-in Systainers from Tanos is no surprise, although Makita also make a sort of "lookee-likee" pseudo-Systainer for some of their tools which is definitly NOT a Tanos-compatible box. At the same time some of my Bosch tools travel to work in Systainers boxes. Gasp! Shock! Horror! It shouldn't be allowed....... :fie:



Marcel M said:


> Probably the high cost of the Festool products has to do with Research & Development which is quite costly.


All of which is why Festool and others patent their products which gives them 16 years in which to recoop their original investment. Festool have had their money's worth out of their original investment and it's now become a _de facto_ standard, just like the M39 threaded lens mount was on early Leica cameras. Properly managed it means that someone who buys a 165mm blade Makita (the SP6000K - or the Virutex version of this same saw) will be quite likely to consider the Festool TS75 should they need a large plunge saw in the future _partly because it will run on their existing rails!_ :yes4:



Marcel M said:


> Makita does not have to expend the capital for R&D teams if all that they do is reverse engineer other companies innovations so overall costs are less for Makita. *Makita is into evolution and not revolution*


Really? Why is it then that Makita were one of the first tool firms to come out with a full range of 18 volt lithium-ion cordless power tools, quite a few of which can only be obtained from Makita or where they are available from others are incompatible with other parts of a tool kit (think chain saw, concrete vibro-poker, drywall screwdriver, etc). Makita have also been innovative in the design of the sliding compound mitre saw (first SCMS produced by Elu in the 1970s) - see the LS1016 and LS1216 models. By the same logic you use nobody except Fein should be allowed to make multitools, Lamello would be the only maker of biscuit jointers whilst Bosch should be the only company to make the jigsaw. What a dull world that would be! 

The entire power tool world copies each other - Festool have sold a number of the old Holz-Her designs as theirs for a few years (laminate trimmers, belt sanders) and certainly bought-in their first two or three generations of dust extractors from outside firms such as Wap, whilst their first 1/2in plunge router (the OF2000) was actually designed and made for them by Mafell. Naughty Festool! 

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

You are correct in that Holz-Her Karl M.Reich introduced their plunge saw in 1970 or 1971. In the 1986 catalogue Festo offered two plunge cut saws: the AXF 45 and the AXT 55. And in 1990 Festo already sold the ATF 55 plunge cut saw, which was the predecessor of the current TS 55 model. In Europe, the TS 55 was introduced in 2003. I wasn't complaining about "standardization" I just wanted to illustrate a point regarding Makita and reverse engineering.

Makita bought into the systainer idea in order to mimic Festool. I'm sure that Tanos figured that Makita would copy their designs with or without their help so why not make a few bucks on this marriage of convenience.

Your point is well made regarding patents. They made their money so now it's a free for all and we are the winners. :agree:

Makita just *evolved* the cordless power tool market but it was Black and Decker in conjunction with NASA that *revolutionized* that line of tools. Fein revolutionized the industry by introducing the multitool. Skill revolutionized the industry by introducing the circular saw and Bosch with the jigsaw. Makita just reverse engineered ELU when they introduced their SCMS. Thank you for helping me make my point. I reiterate "Makita is into evolution not revolution." :yes2:


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad you didn't ask about POLITICS !!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

frankr4ever said:


> Glad you didn't ask about POLITICS !!



Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Thats my belief anyway.....:dance3:

...and the responses had nothing to do with the original question......


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> ...and the responses had nothing to do with the original question......


Still waiting. :help:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In case nobody has noticed, ALL companies jump on good ideas and create their own version. Contractors need cases to protect their tools during transport and down time. I think the idea of the cases being the same size and locking together simplifies the process. Does it really matter who was first with the good idea? If being first was how purchases were decided upon then everyone would own Snap-On sockets. Competition is a good thing and we can choose our tools acording to our needs, preferences and prices.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh dear, have I once again injected some passion into the forum! I was however serious about Makita routers, they have one of the smoothest plunges and largest openings around and are found on just about every building site here in Australia intermingled with a few Hitachi's.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Marcel M said:


> Makita just reverse engineered ELU when they introduced their SCMS.


Marcel, the original PS174 evolved into the PS274 which is nothing quite like any other SCMS (believe me - I use the great grandson of these saws, the deWalt DW771). Everyone in the tool industry (manual, pneumatic and power) copies each other and along the way improvements happen - I don't think that makita are any worse at that than any other firm. So why single them out for such scorn?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*We all gain from capitalism*

Okay guys so maybe you are correct and everyone is copying designs from each other, buying defunct companies out to get their patents or waiting for patents to run out to copy better designs. There is no doubt in my mind that these revolutionary and evolutionary advances help us along in our self appointed tasks (can't wait to use my new laser drill :moil. I guess that I will call a Makita rep to find an answer to my question. Regarding the plunge cut saw neither Festool or Makita can meet my needs yet. The Makita saw does not cut deep enough and the Festool does not achieve the desired 47.5 degrees that I need for my latest project. I hope that Makita is working on a larger plunge saw.

Btw, I forgot that I also own a Makita SCMS. :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just noticed that you haven't completed your public profile Marcel, perhaps doing so will help us to understand "where you're coming from"


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Marcel M said:


> Still waiting. :help:


Jeez, Makita sure makes it hard to find anything on their website! If you go through their General Catalog to page 78, you'll find that the router guide rail adapter is part# 194579-2. A search on their website for that # got no results but Google did, had to go to the Home Depot website to find out the routers it fits. 

You might be in luck, it lists both the 3612 and 3612C as compatible. No mention of the 3612BR but a check of the parts list for both routers lists the same base part #.

You'd think a company would make it easy on a customer to buy something, wouldn't you?? :sarcastic: :sad:

Anyway, HTH!

Bill


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*Where I'm Coming From*



harrysin said:


> I've just noticed that you haven't completed your public profile Marcel, perhaps doing so will help us to understand "where you're coming from"


The United States.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

billg71 said:


> Jeez, Makita sure makes it hard to find anything on their website! If you go through their General Catalog to page 78, you'll find that the router guide rail adapter is part# 194579-2. A search on their website for that # got no results but Google did, had to go to the Home Depot website to find out the routers it fits.
> 
> You might be in luck, it lists both the 3612 and 3612C as compatible. No mention of the 3612BR but a check of the parts list for both routers lists the same base part #.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your efforts. The question still looms as to whether it fits the BR model. Even then I would still need more depth capacity.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Personally I'm just glad that other companies introduce an element of competition into the equation otherwise we'd all be paying silly prices.
Plus a new company making a product often improves the design.



Isaac Newton said:


> If I have seen further it is by standing on the shoulders of giants.


Yeah I know, Isaac Newton isn't a member here but I just though it was worth mentioning that everyone with any idea at all, is influenced by someone else.
We all try to improve on someone else's designs and there's not many who really break the mold, despite how we might think we do.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

demographic said:


> Personally I'm just glad that other companies introduce an element of competition into the equation otherwise we'd all be paying silly prices.
> Plus a new company making a product often improves the design.
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course he could see further. He was standing on a giant's shoulder. :lol:


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Marcel M said:


> Well of course he could see further. He was standing on a giant's shoulder. :lol:



I've a hell of lot to learn before I'm on Einstien's shoulders though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel M said:


> The United States.


I'm sure that you know that wasn't what I meant!


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Marcel M said:


> and the Festool does not achieve the desired 47.5 degrees that I need for my latest project.


Put a strip of wood on the sole of the saw to tip it over a few degrees?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I believe that Hoover invented the vacuum cleaner but my wife for one is glad that Dyson vastly improved on it and now so many makers are are producing similar bagless ones.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

demographic said:


> Put a strip of wood on the sole of the saw to tip it over a few degrees?


I had thought about that but it meant removing the sole then drilling a couple holes as attachment points and then countersinking those holes so as not to interfere or gouge the work surface. The strip would have to be cut at the correct angle on a table saw to get a good contact surface and of course a nice long and thick edge guide parallel to the edge of the work piece. Did I mention that the work pieces were two 20'- 2"X12"-s that have to be split at a 47.5 degree angle? I didn't want to drill holes in my sole so instead I used 2-12' long clapboards placed end to end and brad nailed in place for the angle and an aluminum straight edge (clamped in place) as a sole guide. It worked well but was a long and tedious set up and would have been much easier with a plunge saw and rail system. Even with a brand new 8 1/4" diameter saw blade affixed to my Makita circular saw It was a struggle to rip those pieces of lumber for the saw wants to wander away from the sole guide and has to be kept in place with a fair amount of muscle.I believe that I will have to do this again in the near future so I am pondering and anticipating these concerns now.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I'm sure that you know that wasn't what I meant!


Lol. Check it out now Harry.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Marcel M said:


> Regarding the plunge cut saw neither Festool or Makita can meet my needs yet. The Makita saw does not cut deep enough and the Festool does not achieve the desired 47.5 degrees that I need for my latest project.


Marcel

With respect you might be waiting an awfully long time for that unless you go to a rail chain saw like the Protool Univer S which will cant to 60° and uses a Festool-compatible track. At 45° rail saws all tend to become "tippy" and can try to fall over - this means that you need to clamp the rail in place and hold the saw with _both_ hands. Having used the TS75 i have to say that it's even more "tippy" than the smaller TS55 at such angles (it is, after all, a much large saw). Oddly enough Makita has engineered a solution to this - their saw can be locked on to their rail using a retractible lug which acts as an anti-tip mechanism (a Makita first which can only be achieved using a makita saw on a Makita rail.....:agree. In your position I might consider having a CNC shop produce me a 10° taper strip which could be permanently fixed beneath a single rail - or just make-up some HDPE tapers and glue them beneath a rail (although you will lose 5 to 10mm of cut depth) - with a standard saw that would give you a tilt angle of 9° to 57° instead of the standard -1° to 47° of a TS55R.

As to the depth issue - take a look at the Bosch GKS85*G* CE - this is a 235mm blade saw with an 85mm depth of cut. It will run on both Bosch (new)/Mafell and *Festool-compatible* rails. It has plunge cut (no riving kinfe), but it does not have sprung retract. Note that there are two versions of this saw, the earlier saw (which runs only on Bosch's original rail) and the now-current "G" model

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*Tippy Saw*



Phil P said:


> Marcel
> With respect you might be waiting an awfully long time for that unless you go to a rail chain saw like the Protool Univer S which will cant to 60° and uses a Festool-compatible track. At 45° rail saws all tend to become "tippy" and can try to fall over - this means that you need to clamp the rail in place and hold the saw with _both_ hands.


There are two reasons why I would not go down this road:
1. Too expensive and too little use for such a specialized tool.
2. Chainsaws give a lousy surface finish so adding a sanding step would be necessary.




Phil P said:


> ....... Having used the TS75 i have to say that it's even more "tippy" than the smaller TS55 at such angles (it is, after all, a much large saw). Oddly enough Makita has engineered a solution to this - their saw can be locked on to their rail using a retractible lug which acts as an anti-tip mechanism (a Makita first which can only be achieved using a makita saw on a Makita rail.....:agree.......


This is precisely why I mentioned considering the Makita saw and guide combination.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Marcel M said:


> There are two reasons why I would not go down this road:
> 1. Too expensive and too little use for such a specialized tool.
> 2. Chainsaws give a lousy surface finish so adding a sanding step would be necessary.


Hi Marcel

It was suggested in jest! :sarcastic:

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> It was suggested in jest! :sarcastic:
> 
> ...


I like your style! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*Who, who, Hoover?*



harrysin said:


> I believe that Hoover invented the vacuum cleaner but my wife for one is glad that Dyson vastly improved on it and now so many makers are are producing similar bagless ones.


Daniel Hess invented the vacuum cleaner in 1860.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No doubt Hoover "copied" it with improvements just as so many others have, especially Dyson. Don't you feel better now that your public profile has been completed and all members are now in a much better position to answer or even ask you questions questions based on your extensive experience. I for one am an amateur metal machinist and no doubt will be seeking advice from you in the future.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> No doubt Hoover "copied" it with improvements just as so many others have, especially Dyson. Don't you feel better now that your public profile has been completed and all members are now in a much better position to answer or even ask you questions questions based on your extensive experience. I for one am an amateur metal machinist and no doubt will be seeking advice from you in the future.


I'm not so sure about my knowledge being "extensive." How is background beneficial in answering any of my questions? I'd be happy to answer any questions that I can.
My cousin owns and uses a small Myford lathe and really likes it. I believe that he said that he had to get accustomed to working with it when he first got it, He said something about the handles being opposite from what he was familiar with.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Marcel M said:


> I own a Makita 3612BR plunge router and would like to know if it is compatible with the Makita SP6000 K1 rail system. I know that the rail system has a router adapter but am unsure if the holder would fit my old plunge router.
> 
> The following is a video of the rail system and at 7:39 into the video they show the router adapter.
> 
> Makita SP6000K1 Plunge Saw & 1.4m Rail - YouTube


Hi Marcel

I'm "blessed" with a somewhat retentive memory (my significant other describes it as "selectively retentive") - anyway I seem to recall seeing a reference in a supplier's catalogue about rail adaptors. This afternoon I finally found it on the ITS website, here. The guide rail adaptor suits the newest RP1801 and RP2301 routers. My understanding is that these two routers come with 10mm fence rods - could an owner of one of these routers possibly confirm the fence rod size and fence rod centres so that I can check cpompatibility against other models from elsewhere? If my information is correct then the new routers have fences which are compatible with those of the Bosch GOF1600/1700/2000, Elu MOF131/177, deWalt DW625 and Trend T10/T11 routers (a sort of "European standard" router fence specification). In addition Makita Makita also sell guide rail adaptors for the 5603R and 5703R circular saws, for the 4350, 4351, BJV140 and BJV180 jigsaws and are due to bring out an adaptor for the RT0700 laminate/trim router when that appears in Europe in Autumn this year.

Sadly the Bosch rail adaptor for their GOF900/1300/1600/1700/2000 routers won't fit (although it will work with Elu/deWalt/Metabo/Trend/Perles 8mm and compatible plunge routers as well as the Elu MOF131/177, deWalt DW624/DW625, Mafell LO65, Festool OF2000/OF2200 and compatible routers because it will accommodate 8mm and 10mm rods). Neither will the Festool rail adaptor for their OF2000/OF2200 routers fit because it is designed to work with 10mm rods. Note that the above adaptors are cross-compatible with each other and the Makita/Hilti/Protool/Metabo guide rail systems because the "hump" on all of those rails is of identical cross section

What's the betting that Makita won't be selling an adaptor for a router they no longer produce?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> I'm "blessed" with a somewhat retentive memory (my significant other describes it as "selectively retentive") - anyway I seem to recall seeing a reference in a supplier's catalogue about rail adaptors. This afternoon I finally found it on the ITS website, here. The guide rail adaptor suits the newest RP1801 and RP2301 routers. My understanding is that these two routers come with 10mm fence rods - could an owner of one of these routers possibly confirm the fence rod size and fence rod centres so that I can check cpompatibility against other models from elsewhere? If my information is correct then the new routers have fences which are compatible with those of the Bosch GOF1600/1700/2000, Elu MOF131/177, deWalt DW625 and Trend T10/T11 routers (a sort of "European standard" router fence specification). In addition Makita Makita also sell guide rail adaptors for the 5603R and 5703R circular saws, for the 4350, 4351, BJV140 and BJV180 jigsaws and are due to bring out an adaptor for the RT0700 laminate/trim router when that appears in Europe in Autumn this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Phil.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"How is background beneficial in answering any of my questions"

What would be the point of answering a members question by suggesting how it's done in a lathe if the member hasn't got a lathe? Or possibly tell a member who turns out to be in America that he can obtain an item from Bunnings which is an Australian company. Or perhaps telling a beginner that using a plunge router using a template guide is the way to go when the member hasn't yet bought a router. I'm sure you understand where I'M coming from Marcel.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> "How is background beneficial in answering any of my questions"
> 
> What would be the point of answering a members question by suggesting how it's done in a lathe if the member hasn't got a lathe? Or possibly tell a member who turns out to be in America that he can obtain an item from Bunnings which is an Australian company. Or perhaps telling a beginner that using a plunge router using a template guide is the way to go when the member hasn't yet bought a router. I'm sure you understand where I'M coming from Marcel.


If you suggested using a lathe to accomplish a certain task and I had no idea how to accomplish that task or did not own a lathe than I would hire a machine shop technician to do it for me. If you suggested obtaining something at Bunnings than all I would have to do is order it from here Bunnings Warehouse - Lowest prices are just the beginning - Bunnings Warehouse or find the item locally. Regarding template guides all that I would have to do is go here #41 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes Pt-1 - YouTube and here 
#42 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes-part 2 - YouTube and I would soon be up to speed. 

BTW in the first video he uses steel template guides but they can sometimes loosen with vibration so I found it best to use brass guides.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are indeed an exception to the rule Marcel, I'd go so far as to say UNIQUE.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> You are indeed an exception to the rule Marcel, I'd go so far as to say UNIQUE.


I will take that as a compliment Harry. You sir are a fine individual and a good sport. I like your router ski video. I have some exciting news but more on that later.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm waiting with baited breath Marcel.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I'm waiting with baited breath Marcel.


Sorry Harry but my experiment failed so no good news.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm devastated Marcel, anything I can help you with?


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Not unless you can suspend the laws of Physics. Thanks anyways Harry.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I've just noticed that you haven't completed your public profile Marcel, perhaps doing so will help us to understand "where you're coming from"


Okay Harry I have now completed my public profile by listing my power tools. It was a chore but now I have a copy of my power tools and model numbers in my computer so I will easily be able to order replacement parts, accessories, blades, bits etc,etc,etc.


----------



## jholpain (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I happen to own Makita SP6000 and RT0700C Router. I also have that adapter for giude rail. As far as i know it was originally made for RP1110C (which seems to have same mountings as RT0700). When I get home, I'll try to remember to check it out. Maybe it has mountings for different routers. At least the guide with microadjustment has fittings for three different routers.


----------



## jholpain (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, now let me see: The rail adapters'' manual leaflet lists compatible routers on the front page. The list includes: RP0910, RP1110C, 3612, 3612C, 3612BR, RP1800, RP1801, RP1800F, RP1801F, RP2300FC and RP2301FC. RT0700C is not mentioned, but it it is compatible.

Hope this is of some use all though some time has passed since the the original query.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

jholpain said:


> Ok, now let me see: The rail adapters'' manual leaflet lists compatible routers on the front page. The list includes: RP0910, RP1110C, 3612, 3612C, 3612BR, RP1800, RP1801, RP1800F, RP1801F, RP2300FC and RP2301FC. RT0700C is not mentioned, but it it is compatible.
> 
> Hope this is of some use all though some time has passed since the the original query.


Yes, this confirms the my router is indeed compatible. Thank you.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Marcel M said:


> If you suggested using a lathe to accomplish a certain task and I had no idea how to accomplish that task or did not own a lathe than I would hire a machine shop technician


Never been called a machine shop technician LOL.:no:


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

grbrico said:


> Never been called a machine shop technician LOL.:no:


Machinist :dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm pleased to see that Makita didn't let me down, see my original answer in post #2


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I'm pleased to see that Makita didn't let me down, see my original answer in post #2


Now, besides my wife I have Harry saying "I told you so...". :lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought that I was a little more subtle than that Marcel!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

As subtle as a volcanic eruption.


----------



## jholpain (Apr 12, 2012)

jholpain said:


> RT0700C is not mentioned, but it it is compatible.


If you want to use RT0700 with rail adapter, you'll have to use plunge base. I should have mentioned this right away. So if you have RT0700 CX2 or CX3 -kit, all id well. If you have plain RT0700C, there is some shopping to do.


----------

